
The ten years bug: solving a bug that wont go away - itayadler
http://blog.getjaco.com/the-ten-years-bug-solving-a-bug-that-wont-go-away/
======
hackd
Click bait title, its about a bug that has the value "ten years " as part of
the issue, not a bug that took ten tears to solve like the title implies...

~~~
alphaXp
At least it's not "You wouldn't believe why we could not solve this bug!" :)

It's about issues that would have lasted for ten year, without the possibility
to be fixed, if we hadn't discovered the root cause - the caching policy
issue.

~~~
StavrosK
> It's about issues that would have lasted for ten year, without the
> possibility to be fixed, if we hadn't discovered the root cause

Don't all issues last forever without the possibility to be fixed if you don't
discover the root cause?

I agree, poor title.

------
ars
Terrible title. Poor article.

Anyway, 10 years is way too long for caching. A week is just fine, that's
plenty long to not have many requests, but not so long you can never change
anything.

Plus if your user hasn't been there in a week, why are you still in their
cache?

------
ponyfleisch
I suppose pushing articles about "bugs" caused by sheer incompetence is a way
to get traffic for startups nowadays?

------
anc84
A popup before I could read the first sentence? Closed the tab, flagged the
story, enjoyed the rest of my afternoon.

------
userbinator
I'm curious how it got set to 10 years seemingly without anyone noticing.

Then again, after going to their main site to find out what Jaco is...

 _The easiest way to watch and analyze your users’ behavior_

...perhaps some bugs are better left unfixed. :-/

------
bhaak
I would be surprised if browsers really would cache a file for 10 years. That
sounds excessive and browsers shouldn't trust servers too much anyway.

At least when they are updated, I'd expect them to flush the cache.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
Also, very few people use the same device and browser for 10 years straight.

~~~
ars
I have, 13 years now.

Can't remember if it's the same hardware, but it's the same Debian OS
installation upgraded consistently. Same firefox profile.

------
gmazza
Two hard things in computer science:

\- cache invalidation: check (root cause of the actual bug);

\- naming things: check (terrible name for an article, as others already
pointed out).

------
barking
I have a non-reproducible bug (at least I think it's just one and I've failed
to reproduce it) in my software.

It causes the entire UI to disappear and the user ends up opening a new
instance of the program. I only know it exists because about once every few
months a user can't upgrade and when I remote in and look in the task manager,
an instance of the program is running. I have an idea how to track it down and
fix it but there's always something more important to be done.

